

PaaS for a LAMP service? - majesticbeans

Currently, I run a LAMP stack on a simple web hosting platform at $7 a month with a dedicated IP. I&#x27;ve decided to ditch them for various reasons.<p>I&#x27;ve been told that launching a service with a simple hosting service is a bad idea and that I should use a PaaS to scale. While maintaining my online anonymity, my web service is nothing more than a simple upload service for all intent and purposes. There is no user-user interaction. The experience is as follows: log in, upload, view history. At least,that&#x27;s how it will be for the time being. I also run a couple of cron jobs to send users reminders and to scan the DB for changes.
Although I expect my storage needs to multiply over time, I don&#x27;t see why I can&#x27;t just purchase more storage from my web hosting guys.<p>Why do I need to use a PaaS, and furthermore, is Heroku something to look at especially if my whole website is written in PHP? I checked it out, and I have no idea what&#x27;s going on on. Seems super convoluted. But then again, I&#x27;m a CS-gradguy just doing a simple side-project.
======
franklaemmer
SHAMELESS PLUG: we've build a PHP PaaS:
[http://fortrabbit.com](http://fortrabbit.com) which brings you a system that
feels pretty much like your ususal LAMP stack but comes with a lot of candy on
top.

The main benefit is: it's managed. You don't need to care about dependencies,
updates, patches yourself. It's made for the needs of PHP web application
development – continuous development, multi-staging etc.

We believe that the convenience we offer is more important than the few
dollars (well actually Euro in our case as we are based in EU) you can save.

Curious what you think. Is it a fit? Are you missing something? Is it too
expensive?

------
jtreminio
1\. You don't need a PaaS. Who said you do? That's rubbish. 2\. Heroku does
not treat PHP as a first-class citizen.

You can set up a Digital Ocean VM for $5/month. I'm hosting my small apps on
it and performance has been worth more than $5/month, IMO.

One of my apps is www.puphpet.com - you can configure your server via my GUI
and launch a new DO instance fairly easily.

~~~
majesticbeans
I'm new to all this stuff. What's the difference between hosting on a VM and
hosting on a VPS?

